# what mean "pod parent"?



## annab (Nov 5, 2012)

hallo guy ,I have a questions for expert of ST , I read something about paphs woluwense , and I discovered that is an hybrid from roth X niveum and unfortunately for me ,"because I like it a lot" is a slow plant and is very hard to bloom. 
but there is a good new for me, I hope so .the fact is this:Coryopetalum X Brachypetalum crosses can be very difficult to bloom if the Coryopetalum Paph (roth), was used as the pod parent.if these crosses using the Brachypetalum parent as the pod parent,These could flowering much easier and faster (3 years from flask). 
please let me know what mean "pod parent" and if It's possible buy a plant where the pod parent is Brachypetalum and if It's write on the tag of the plant.
thanks to all.
(anna)


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2012)

Anna, Pod Parent is the plant that actually carries the seed pod from the cross.
The other question is one that usually carries great debate. It is generally accept by many that Brachy x Cory, ie roth x niveum, bellatulum, leucochilum etc are difficult to impossible to flower. There are clones around that flower regularly but no-one is quite sure what way the cross was made.
This can also apply to Cory x Parvisepalum = micranthum, malipoense, armeniacum etc. Again, some plants flower well, others rarely. Buying the reverse, Bracy x Cory, Parvi x Cory is a far better way to go. Even one of the largest Paph breeders in Taiwan says this, due to the amount of plants of huge size that he can't flower.


----------



## fibre (Nov 5, 2012)

The pod parent is the mother, the pollen parent is the father of the cross. Usually the pod parent is the first, the pollen parent is the second name mentioned on the label. 
Paph. Woluwense (_rothschildianum x niveum_): here _Paph. rothschildianum_ is the 'mother', the pod parent
Paph. Woluwense (_niveum x rothschildianum_): here _Paph. niveum_ is the pod parent.

BTW, some weeks ago a breeder told me, that Paph. Woluwense with _Paph. rothschildianum_ as the pod parent would bloom much easier than the reverse cross. My tip: buy a flask of each and see what will be true ...


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the breeder is trying to clear some plants saying that fibre.


----------



## annab (Nov 6, 2012)

ok thanks, I understand what mean "pod parent",and that I only should try if with Brachypetalum pod parent one plant bloom much faster then if roth as pod parent ,grotesque destiny.
what's the difference if the seed come from roth mother or niveum mother?and why this cross is hard to bloom? I know that roth is slow growth ,does niveum the same too?.It's possible that the only manner to discover if plant to go faster to bloom is a matter of randomness? 
(anna)sfme


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2012)

Evidently the Mother controls growth in these crosses.


----------



## fibre (Nov 6, 2012)

Roy said:


> I think the breeder is trying to clear some plants saying that fibre.



I've thought the same, so I didn't buy any seedlings.


----------

